# replacing broken guides



## kriss444 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have replacement guides for a few rods that need them. how do I remove the clearcoat and prep the rod for a replacement guide?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Cig lighter and a razor blade,...dont burn the rod up and dont cut yourself...easy to do both


----------

